# ValetPRO Professional Tyre Dressing



## Edward101

*ValetPRO Professional Tyre Dressing*

*Price & Availablilty:*

*500ml* - £7.00 (£8.23 inc VAT) (will be available direct soon)
*5 Litres* - £23.50 (£27.61 inc VAT) direct from www.valetpro.co.uk

*Used on:*

VW Polo
Aston Martin Vantage

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*

This is a more of a traditional tyre dressing and the results from this product make it one of the most popular tyre dressings that we produce. This tyre dressing is best applied via a brush. It is a thin clear liquid that gives an instant gloss finish which dries fast and can cut through water (although it is best to dry tyres prior to application) making it popular with many car valeting firms. Long lasting finish plus consistent results equals an excellent product.

*Packaging:*

The packaging is clear, simple and straight to point tieing in with the rest of their range. The labeling is easy to read due to the contrasting colours. No need to put on my glasses to read the blurb of this product then!



















*Appearance & Fragrance:*

The product is a very thin and clear liquid much like water, therefore on initial impressions it should hopefully be simple to apply. As for the smell, it has a quite strong solvent scent, however for me a tyre dressing isn't all about smelling nice as the finish and durability is far far higher up on the list off priorities. So personally this is not a bad point.

*Ease Of Use:*

(Prior to application tyres were scrubbed to leave the best base for the dressing and this will aid durability)

This is where this product excels for me, application is so easy. Pour a small amount of the dressing into a cup and then apply by brush. Due to its very low viscosity the liquid spreads quickly, thinly and evenly and as it is applied by a brush you are able to be accurate and not get any on the alloys and leave a smooth line around the top of the side wall. Also a brush allows you to work the product in to all the different ridges and around the lettering thus giving perfect coverage and leaving a more 'professional' finish.
After brushing on the dressing to all four tyres go round again with the brush to make sure the product has been applied evenly, therefore giving a smooth finish and makes sure there will be no sling. The product drys into the tyres extremely quickly making it not fussy and a breeze to use. So after a second wipe round with the brush there is no need to buff the tyre as the finish is dry to touch and leaves a superb result.










*Finish:
*
This is probably the most important section of the test and as you can see by the pictures it leaves a lovely finish, not too glossy, just right in my opinion. I would say it fits in the middle between satin and high gloss so should please a very wide range of detailers. Also the 50/50 photos highlight the products ease of application and accuracy.

However I feel that for this part of the review the pictures should do the talking so without further ado:

*VW Polo:*










Here I wanted to see its water repellency and as shown the beading and water running off the sidewall shows that the tyre is 'protected' and should hopefully be a durable barrier from the UV rays and road grime.










*Aston Martin Vantage:*

Before:










50/50:

A nice sheen and as you can see from the second image the dressing has coated the lettering and ridges evenly and smoothly.



















After:





































*Durability:*

I will be testing the durability on the VW Polo and will give updates to this review. Therefore the overall score will ultimately be dependent upon this.

*Week 1 update:*










So after 7 days you can see that the dressing on the tyre has hardly changed in finish with the car covering roughly 150+ miles; albeit a slightly less glossy sheen. But on the whole very happy with the products performance so far showing good potential for good durability. Weekly updates and pictures to follow.

*Value:*

The 500ml bottle will last ages as only a very small amount of product is needed and if the dressing proves to be relatively durable too this will improve its value for money. For just over £8 this dressing is very well priced in my opinion and considering you only need a small amount (at a rough estimate I would say to do all four tyres you would need around 20ml; maybe even less! Therefore a 500ml bottle will last in the region of 25 applications, so thats more than ample for the hobbyist - on the whole you cant go wrong with it at the price and its even better value when bought in bulk so this would be a good product for the professionals out there too.

*Overall DW Rating: 90%*










Will change subject to durability.

*Conclusion:*

So far I have been highly impressed with ValetPRO's product and this one is no different its ease of application, ability to work the product in to all areas of the sidewall teamed with its economical usage really makes this a tyre dressing not to be sniffed at.
The finish is smooth, even and looks great. I have used the dressing on several cars now and it has impressed me and the owners every time.

But a big advantage of this product is that it is not messy nor greasy like many other dressings, which is a big plus point, no greasy sponges, just rinse out the brush and its clean to use again.

Another impressive product from ValetPRO which I would highly recommend to anyone.

Thank you to Greg at ValetPRO for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit:
www.valetpro.co.uk

_________________________________

*Week 2 update:*



















Well another weeks passed and ValetPro's Professional Tyre Dressing continues to impress, the finish is less glossy and more satin now but the tyres look 'black', clean and still very presentable. 
Will be interesting to see how it fairs in a weeks time as 2-3 weeks is about the most you will get out of other decent dressings.

*Week 3 update:*



















So now after 3 weeks the durability of ValetPro's tyre dressing is starting to be on its last legs. The tyres are all 'black' and still look better than an undressed tyre however on some of the tyres they appear slightly grubby as shown above, but this is to be expected after 3 weeks worth of driving through country lanes etc.
On the whole I am very happy with the durability of this product, for the money it punches above its weight considering price and the longevity. The tyres have lost the glossiness finish but the dressing is definately visible, so I will be continuing to update this review.


----------

